

U.S. millenial last among peers in technical user skills - hackuser
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/americas-millennials-well-educated-but-unskilled/

======
hackuser
For whom are you designing your app? The half of millenials who "score below
the minimum standard of literacy proficiency"? The millenials "dead last for
numeracy among the study's 22 developed countries"?

The 56% of millenials who failed at "problem-solving in technology-rich
environments", last among the 22 countries? And what is this test they fail?

[http://nces.ed.gov/surveys/piaac/sample_pstre.asp](http://nces.ed.gov/surveys/piaac/sample_pstre.asp)

* _In this item, respondents must access and evaluate information in the context of a simulated job search. As shown in the item directions, located on the left side of the screen, respondents must find one or more sites that do not require users to register or pay a fee._ It gets even harder: _... one of the websites, as shown in Figure 2, meets the specified criteria, but the relevant information about fees and registration is not on the opening page._

* _In this second item, respondents need to select a set of files to download onto a portable music player. As shown in Figure 4, the item requires respondents to select files meeting specified criteria in terms of genre (jazz and rock) and file size (maximum of 20 MB)._

Much more here:
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/03/02/u...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/03/02/u-s-
millennials-post-abysmal-scores-in-tech-skills-test-lag-behind-foreign-peers/)

 _But surely America’s brightest were on top?

Nope. U.S. millennials with master’s degrees and doctorates did better than
their peers in only three countries_ / _Top-scoring U.S. millennials -- the
90th percentile on the PIAAC test -- were at the bottom internationally,
ranking higher only than their peers in Spain_

